# Systems for referencing 3x3x3 states



## ruffleduck (Dec 5, 2021)

Hello all,

I am well aware that NBRS exists--indeed, it is this system that inspired me. However, there are some fundamental issues with the structure of NBRS which slows down / prevents it from evolving further. One blatant problem is the blurry distinction between cube states and piece sets.

I am constructing a new system specifically for state referencing which hopefully addresses the issues of NBRS and thus will have more room for development.

I will post updates here. Ideas and new concepts are welcomed.









SRS


State Reference System Based on NBRS General operations (x) = prioritize expression x in order of operations Piece referencing “In our standard notation we have outer turns, slice turns, and wide turns. Using this notation we can travel from outer to inner or inner to outer to reference any bl...




docs.google.com


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 5, 2021)

Interesting perspective. I don't really see a problem personally with NBRS and your method seems to have a steeper learning curve.


----------



## White KB (Dec 5, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Interesting perspective. I don't really see a problem personally with NBRS and your method seems to have a steeper learning curve.


Hmm. I didn't know that there was an established system to deal with this already. I thought people just did a scramble or put the sticker color of every sticker or put a BLD memo to reference a scramble. Also nice to know that someone's fixing the old system, with however it may be already.


----------



## ruffleduck (Dec 5, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Interesting perspective. I don't really see a problem personally with NBRS and your method seems to have a steeper learning curve.


SRS is actually simpler, I'm just trying to present it as precisely as I can.


----------



## ruffleduck (Dec 5, 2021)

it seems that you are confused. SRS is literally just NBRS except:
- some operators are given more precise purposes
- some concepts are generalized
- move gen is added (was originally going to be added to NBRS but was not because it would have complicated lots of things in that system)


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 5, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am well aware that NBRS exists--indeed, it is this system that inspired me. However, there are some fundamental issues with the structure of NBRS which slows down / prevents it from evolving further. One blatant problem is the blurry distinction between cube states and piece sets.
> 
> ...


I don't fully comprehend this yet, but this looks very advanced, intelligent, and promising.


----------



## ruffleduck (Dec 19, 2021)

So i feel pretty stupid for not realizing this earlier, but we could reference states by only the generator and/or algs needed to solve it, piece information is unnecessary


----------



## ray5 (Dec 20, 2021)

This is cool, you could make a scrambler that takes this as input.


----------



## ruffleduck (Dec 20, 2021)

i am currently in the process of making zsolve. more information about it later


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 1, 2022)

having built zsolve (not very user-friendly yet, if you want the c++ source code anyway please PM me) i have learned much about the nature of states and how to represent them. will work on a more generalized system for state referencing


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 1, 2022)

GBRS


GBRS (Generator Based Reference System) A system to refer to a set of states on a Rubik’s Cube (or in general, any twisty puzzle or permutation group) efficiently. States on a Rubik’s Cube can be represented by the algorithms necessary to solve each state. A primitive way to represent an entire...




docs.google.com


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 6, 2022)

These notations looks like they could have a lot of potential, being shorter and more versatile than the current standard. I think SBS is the way to go as it's easier to recognise than GBRS.


----------

